
MyTomorrows raises further €10M to help access drugs in development - koos303
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/09/mytomorrows-raises-10m/
======
koos303
Link to previous HN article+comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8571717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8571717)

